# 5 lbs Smallmouth Bass in Milford, 2/7/2013



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Caught this today in Milford.

::sigh:: 

Almost there guys, only about a month left of this winter crap.










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

That looks like bigfoot in the bottom of that picture


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

hey, at least you set a new record.


----------



## BigFish614 (Jan 27, 2011)

Playing fishing games and going through the tackle box are the only things that keep me going this time of year.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ya know if u get off the couch u can still catch fish right now 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

I'd love to see a 14" 5lb smallmouth. It would look like a football for sure. Just silly


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Glad I'm not the only one playing fishing video games to pass the time. I found Rapala Pro Bass Fishing 2010 to be pretty good.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

fredg53 said:


> Ya know if u get off the couch u can still catch fish right now
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I did not know that. Before I read this sentence, I was completely ignorant to the fact that one could catch a fish in the winter. In fact, I am now a better fisherman, solely based on reading these words of wisdom. Thank you. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

one for the record books! Restocked my Ohio River box and my LMR box now what ... "a spelling bee contest" whose famous line is that


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Fishfinaddict said:


> I'd love to see a 14" 5lb smallmouth. It would look like a football for sure. Just silly
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


In order for a 14 bass to weigh 5 lbs. itd have to be over 20 in girth. It would be an awesome fish but not a Fish Ohio, oddly enough.



.Anyway, congratulations! Thats a virtual hawg! LOL!


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

fredg53 said:


> Ya know if u get off the couch u can still catch fish right now
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You don't have to get off of the couch. 



















No, he's not from Hamilton!


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

Agree with bigfish, wii fishing games and rearranging my tackle box for the umpteenth time are the only things keeping me going. It was nice yesterday, I wanted to get out but didn't get home from work early enough so I practiced pitching in the back yard at various objects with the new baitcaster I just picked up from bass pro 

Worked with thing number 1 too on his casting with spinning gear so he can walk the river with me more this spring too.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Dandrews said:


> You don't have to get off of the couch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alabama is the hamilton of the south


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

Ahh the life sweet home Hamabama


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Matulemj said:


> I did not know that. Before I read this sentence, I was completely ignorant to the fact that one could catch a fish in the winter. In fact, I am now a better fisherman, solely based on reading these words of wisdom. Thank you.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You need to calm down man. The guy was just trying to encourage you to get off your lazy rump and get outdoors and do something productive with your life instead of wasting your life away in front of a stupid tv. 

Real fisherman catch REAL fish... Why dont you actually try it sometime. 

Jerk.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Pure genius i didn't even think of downloading a fishing app to semi satisfy that need to fish!! I don't think my tackle box could stand another rearranging!!
Lol..
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

BassAddict83 said:


> You need to calm down man. The guy was just trying to encourage you to get off your lazy rump and get outdoors and do something productive with your life instead of wasting your life away in front of a stupid tv.
> 
> Real fisherman catch REAL fish... Why dont you actually try it sometime.
> 
> Jerk.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

BassAddict83 said:


> You need to calm down man. The guy was just trying to encourage you to get off your lazy rump and get outdoors and do something productive with your life instead of wasting your life away in front of a stupid tv.
> 
> Real fisherman catch REAL fish... Why dont you actually try it sometime.
> 
> Jerk.


I think we all know who the jerk is...


----------



## BigFish614 (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks like a REAL 5 1/2lb bass to me from 2 weeks ago. Hopefully I'm now considered a REAL fisherman now.


----------



## BigFish614 (Jan 27, 2011)

FishDoctor said:


> Agree with bigfish, wii fishing games and rearranging my tackle box for the umpteenth time are the only things keeping me going. It was nice yesterday, I wanted to get out but didn't get home from work early enough so I practiced pitching in the back yard at various objects with the new baitcaster I just picked up from bass pro
> 
> Worked with thing number 1 too on his casting with spinning gear so he can walk the river with me more this spring too.


I'm relieved that there are others that do similar foolish activities. We're a rare breed.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

BigFish614 said:


> I'm relieved that there are others that do similar foolish activities. We're a rare breed.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Got a my first baitcaster for Christmas and just picked up line.. Sadly im excited to just line and cast it at random pop cans in the yard to get myself ready for spring 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

dstiner86 said:


> Got a my first baitcaster for Christmas and just picked up line.. Sadly im excited to just line and cast it at random pop cans in the yard to get myself ready for spring
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


When do the pop cans usually start to spawn?


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 1, 2012)

Matulemj said:


>


I would deny it, then I would be jealous, then angry, then just accept it because I remembered that you and the rest of the OGF Wintertime Kayak Flotilla are some crazy mofos. That's just me though.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

its because i made fun of your fuzzy hat isn't it??


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

HOUSE said:


> When do the pop cans usually start to spawn?


they have been spawning since the 1st of January!


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

BigFish614 said:


> Looks like a REAL 5 1/2lb bass to me from 2 weeks ago. Hopefully I'm now considered a REAL fisherman now.


You are. Matulemj still isn't though. I don't care what he says!


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

oldstinkyguy said:


> its because i made fun of your fuzzy hat isn't it??





BassAddict83 said:


> You are. Matulemj still isn't though. I don't care what he says!












Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Matulemj said:


> View attachment 69840
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'm sorry buddy I didn't mean to hurt your feelings. You ok?

On a side note... If you're free sometime in the next few days I got the money for that yak. I'll be up by your house on Sunday and possibly Monday too.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Hell yes! Let's meet at Bass Pro, I want to buy a new fly rod!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Matulemj said:


> Hell yes! Let's meet at Bass Pro, I want to buy a new fly rod!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That'll work I need some fly tying material anyways and I have a few gift cards.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Hell yes! Let's meet at Bass Pro, I want to buy a new fly rod!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Woah! It posted twice! Disregard!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

HOUSE said:


> When do the pop cans usually start to spawn?


All year round, they are like bluegill. These are prespawn right now though:










Catchin them left and right when I'm not on call or in clinic. Mmmmmm, delicious.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

FishDoctor said:


> All year round, they are like bluegill. These are prespawn right now though:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you keep those out of East Fork, they taste bad


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Matulemj said:


> Woah! It posted twice! Disregard!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


i just thought you were super excited about it!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

montagc said:


> I caught a buzz off these twelve oz trout recently, that's about it.
> 
> View attachment 69849
> 
> ...


..THATS...a good beer!!!


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

Were do you find those pictures I almost cried laughing I like the guy with the popcorn in particular


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

kingofamberley said:


> If you keep those out of East Fork, they taste bad
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I don't mind the taste. Anyone catching these out at east fork feel free to unload them on me


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Matulemj said:


>


I'd tell you about Pro-active 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

oldstinkyguy said:


> its because i made fun of your fuzzy hat isn't it??


Uhmmmm, that ain't a hat AND he is very sensitive about his "condition".


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

